# Vaccinations



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi! New here and wanted to get advice/opinions from everyone. I am one of those people against prescription medications.... for both people AND animals. I understand that there ARE situations where it is a necessity, but for times other than those, I do not want Dakota on anything that is not 100% natural.
I work with Autistic children, and have heard/read/researched alot on vaccinations and the dangers in them. I brought my new little girl home just last Tuesday and took her to the vet Thursday. I brought her in because she was sick (swollen belly & the runs).... and the vet (without asking me or telling me) gave her a round of vaccinations. I know there's nothing I can do now.... but that's not what I brought her in for.... I wasn't sure if I wanted her to have them or not because I haden't done any research yet. (But since while driving home from the vet she started to convulse & what looked like seizure - I am 100% SURE she will NOT be getting another vaccination ever!!!!!) 
Is there anyone here who has not/will not allow their pups to be vaccinated??? What natural alternatives are used???? Available???? Anyone know of a trustworthy (natural/clean) manufacturer of animal vitamins/herbs ????? 
Very new here and greatly appreciate all info and advice. 

Peace, love & light


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

NO I think pups need their vaccinations,


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Vaccinations really are the best way to go. Working in the shelters I have seen so many dogs come in so sick that there was nothing we could. But it all could have been prevented with getting them their vaccinations. The worst ones we saw had parvo.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm sorry that you are have a sick pup, but I don't know of any holistic vaccination for Parvo. Parvo is by far the worst thing that can happen to your pup. It cost alot of money to treat parvo and then you might still lose the pup. I high recommend you finish getting the pup its shots and then you can do a teters test yearly to see if your dog is still safe from these diseases. I usually don't vaccinate my dogs once they are past 5yrs of age they are less likely to get any of the know diseases.


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

The only ones I worry about are parvo and rabies.


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you 
Sorry if I was unclear.... My puppy does not have parvo.... she has Coccicia (which I am told is easily treatable and very common in puppies, especially those with littermates. She came from a litter of 12. She is currently being treated with medication). The vet gave her shots for parvo as well as .... i guess what's called the puppy plan (??????.... which i was not informed prior to nor did i request).... - i believe he gave her 5 altogether, distemperment was one of them. If this is the animal version of dtapp (for human children), this is what i did NOT want her to have. I am most concerned about the high levels of toxic metals and chemicals in the vaccinations, which result in severe medical conditions and weakened/impaired immune systems for life. I wouldn't vaccinate my human children (if I had children) either. I just feel the side effects far outnumber the benefits. I have heard that there are natural supplements which have to be given faithfully every month, which would protect her from disease as well; if not better than vaccinations would.... without jeopardizing her overall health. I just don't know what they are and haven't been able to find information online. 
I hope my concerns and lifestyle don't sway people to believe i am negligent or being cruel to her.... I love Dakota tremendously and just want to ensure she is as healthy as possible. I understand, I do have a different view and way of living than alot of people, but I would never impose my beliefs on anyone nor would I judge others for thiers. I am here for information and I take everything appreciatively and with an open mind. 
 Thank you again for all the help and advice


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I believe you have your pup best interest at heart but I have to tell you that puppy vaccs are very important. Especailly in the fall or spring time this is when parvo is more highly contagious. You didn't say how the pup is. Do you know did the mother of this pup have her shots? If she did she transfered some immunity ton to the pups. If your pup is 8weeks or older you might be able to get by with just one more set of shots. You will have to take care not to trasnfer any illness to her. Change your clothes and shoes when you come home do not take out of your yard until she has had the second set of shots. 

On a side note my son has had only one set of shots ansd I have never had any we are both very healthy.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

There are alot of mixed views on vaccines. There has been numerous studies on them as well. In some cases dogs actually got diseases and viruses from the very vaccines that were supposed to prevent them (minute cases). I have done lots of research in the past on vaccines and have decided against annual vaccines...but that's just me. I would recommend talking with your vet about the viruses and diseases common in your particular area. Puppies will definately need vaccines along with boosters until they are 16 weeks. Again check with your vet to determine which vaccines you should get. There are a bunch of different vaccines out there ranging from parvo only all the way up to 8 in 1 shots. I give my pups parvo and distemper @ 4 weeks then follow up with a series of 5 in 1 (no Lepto) until they are 16 weeks...then they get a 7 in 1 and that's it...until they are a year old, then they get another 7 in 1. I only give mine vaccinations every 3 years there after. This is just me. These are recommended for my particular area and every case is different. Over-vaccination can be harmful as well. Do some research before trying to "play it safe".


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

Dakota is 9 weeks old. The breeder (who is not registered/certified) said he gave all the puppies thier first 2 rounds of parvo and had them dewormed. I brought her home 5 days ago. 2 days after I brought her home, I took her to the vet because she was not eating (which I thought was normal for the first few days in a new home)... but also would not drink water, had a bloated belly and diarrhea. The vet did a stool sample and found no worms - just Coccicia. I tried to get her medical history from the breeder, but he will not respond to my calls/emails. After the vet gave her the vaccines and told me what they were, he said even if she had it yesterday it wouldn't hurt her. But (what appeared to be) the seizure she had on the ride home from the vet, very much concerns me. She is very happy and seems to be healthy now. Her stool is normal and she's eating and playing like a puppy should. I saw photos of the father and met the mother of my puppy when I bought her.... she doesn't look ANYTHING like either.... dad is cream and mom is blue.... but i hear this too is normal. Anyway... both parents look strong and healthy. I will continue to research before I make a decision. I am also going to be bringing her to a homeopathic vet for a check up as well as bring her back to the vet that is currently treating her for a follow up.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i think that vaccines are essential to the health of a puppy all the boosters are needed in order for that puppy to build its immune system. however once your puppy is full grown and has had all its puppy vaccines you can talk to your vet about doing vaccine titers and by doing that you will have to run blood work to see the immune levels and from there your vet will decide which vaccines that your dog will need that way you are not "over vaccinating" but i do feel vaccines are vital to puppies health as they are to human babies health.


----------



## matias_pit (Jul 17, 2008)

hello, about vaccines, only with the use of vaccines your girl will be protected against some unwanted diseases like parvo, there is nothing you can do to avoid it with 100% natural medicines, this b/c the immunity against this diseases is get by the passive immunity , gave by the calostrum (first milk that she take from the mother at the moment of birth), and by estimulation of the immune system of your dog to produce antybodies against some diseases. The antibodies production depends on the inmmune cell getting in contact whit the pathogens (virus, bacterias), this situation appears in two cases, when the pathogen goes in to your girl from the outside and possibly get her sick, or when you vaccinate her. When you vaccinate her you are introducing a low charge of the pathogen, many times death or inacctive pathogens, to her body and that way her inmmune system will begin the production of antibodies against this especific pathogen. If your girl get sick and she survives it, she will be protected too against this especific pathogen, but i think you don´t want that your dog get any harmful disease just to use some natural method of getting her protected. If you look it this way you may want to vaccinate you little girl for her best, i do use some 100% natural medicines in the practice, but about vaccines, there is no much you can do to get the wanted effect of protection whitout them.
You will find herbal extracts that can help her to modulate her immune response to the pathogens, but whitout the pathogen antigen, that is some like the pathogen ID to be recognize for the immune system cells, you won´t get her fully protected. I hope you will find the way to keep your baby healthy. Best regards.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

my female pup is 6months and had no shots and my male who is about 16months has only had one lot.

i have been slack

aaron


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Parvo will kill your dog dead quick fast in a hurry...as well as Distemper.
As a Vets tech I have vaccinated thousands of dogs. There is a small percentage that have vax reaction and those are usually small dogs and the reaction is usually against leptospirosis. We give them fluids and Benedryl and supportive care for a little while and the dogs recover in hours. Those dogs that react badly should have titers tested and probably only need the rabies vaxx. 
Normal healthy animals should be given a dist/parvo vaxx every 3 years.
If not you are playing with the dogs well being. I do not say you are wrong or right but I do think the benefits outweigh the risks.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Parvo will kill your dog dead quick fast in a hurry...as well as Distemper.
> As a Vets tech I have vaccinated thousands of dogs. There is a small percentage that have vax reaction and those are usually small dogs and the reaction is usually against leptospirosis. We give them fluids and Benedryl and supportive care for a little while and the dogs recover in hours. Those dogs that react badly should have titers tested and probably only need the rabies vaxx.
> Normal healthy animals should be given a dist/parvo vaxx every 3 years.
> If not you are playing with the dogs well being. I do not say you are wrong or right but I do think the benefits outweigh the risks.


is it too late to get the vac's for my dogs?

cheers


----------



## matias_pit (Jul 17, 2008)

no no!! you can vaccinate your dogs any time you want, vets give them the shots being pups for early protection, but you can vaccinate a dog at any age. I´m glad you are taking care of it!! yeeyy


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

please vaccinate your pups! Parvo is going around right now... I know two people already this year who have had to fork out hundreds of dollars in medical expenses including hospitalization! The benefits of the vaccinations actually far out weigh the trouble you and your pup will have to go through. Id rather pay $60 dollars at the vet 2-3 times versus $600+the 120/140. either way... you're still going to get stuck vaccinating your dog.. it's better sooner than later!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Out here is SoCal the Santa Ana winds are starting to blow and that always means Parvo outbreaks in Orange and Riverside Counties.


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

guess i should have just kept this one going instead of starting a new topic huh? I completed ALL rounds of her vaccines today, including Rabies. Seizure last round.... aggressiveness this round. Gotta love our vaccines eh? Causing autism in our children, and who knows what in our dogs! NEVER EVER EVER again will Dakota get another vaccination...... EVER! There HAS to be a natural alternative.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

money killer u gotta get ur dogs updated... u could lose them to some serious illness with them running around wit no vaccs... u can gget the shots done any time. just call up ur vet. hope everything works out cuz they could catch somethine anytime.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> money killer u gotta get ur dogs updated... u could lose them to some serious illness with them running around wit no vaccs... u can gget the shots done any time. just call up ur vet. hope everything works out cuz they could catch somethine anytime.


cheers im back working now so i will get onto that asap.

thanks


----------

